# Alloy wheels



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi Folks hope everyones having a great Evening so far 

Guys I have seen lots of threads on here regarding of wheel cleaners which work for others; just wanted to find out which wheel cleaner on the market is the most successful wheel cleaner for sensitive finishes.

There's a hose pipe ban in place at the moment, so something that will work all around the wheel and especially on the back of the wheel, where the spokes are.

If you could recommend me a wheel cleaner on the market, that is not aggressive to the finish of the alloy wheel, but cleans extremely well.

I need something that cleans well, and will shine the alloy wheel nicely


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

Elbow grease??? 
Seriously though, you could try something dilutable and just make it weaker to avoid damaging the surface?


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Hello mate you should only really need a wheel cleaner once! When you have cleaned and sealed you only need normal wash shampoo, this should be enough!! I use blberry, then tardis, iron x and clay, polish then seal!!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks guys for your help, I've tried Bilberry and its a decent wheel cleaner, but need something that will shift the inside of the embedded brake dust behind the alloy; I was thinking along the lines of Autosmart smart wheels the new version, can this be diluted down according to strength, and what's the retail price of these going by the rep.

Also need a polish to shine the alloy wheels, something that will revive the finish so they look newer in appearance.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Trip my man

For wheel sealant go with Planet Polish Wheel Seal & Shine, it costs £8.49 a bottle, and that bottle will last at least a couple of years. 
Durability with one coat is 3 months, and 5+ months with two coats. Its so easy to apply and take off unlike messy waxes and the wheels are shinier and slippy to the touch.

Finally, there is a 10% off discount code *DW2012A* to tempt you.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks Tips for your help, I will certainly give this product a go; the discount code even makes it more worth while :thumb:

Thanks to everyone who has helpled me on this thread, have a great week from me :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

I started years ago sealing wheels with SRP & EGP, then moved onto crappy waxy poorboys wheel sealant, and finally after much research, tried PPWS&S and I've found my product for life. :thumb:

It's that good Trip, you won't be disappointed in that product buddy.


----------



## SaaB (Mar 29, 2012)

Trip tdi said:


> Thanks Tips for your help, I will certainly give this product a go; the discount code even makes it more worth while :thumb:
> 
> Thanks to everyone who has helpled me on this thread, have a great week from me :thumb:


Hi

I just ordered mine a couple of hours ago from Planet Polish £9.84 incuding delivery and discount

Only takes paypal though

just had email despatched already!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Cheers Tips for the help and guidance here, really appreciated, I've looked at the website, is it worth while buying the 8 sponges that come in a pack, or should I just get a normal sponge and cut it in pieces.

Tips have you got a picture of this product in action at all


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tips said:


> Trip my man
> 
> For wheel sealant go with Planet Polish Wheel Seal & Shine, it costs £8.49 a bottle, and that bottle will last at least a couple of years.
> Durability with one coat is 3 months, and 5+ months with two coats. Its so easy to apply and take off unlike messy waxes and the wheels are shinier and slippy to the touch.
> ...


+1 :thumb:


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> Cheers Tips for the help and guidance here, really appreciated, I've looked at the website, is it worth while buying the 8 sponges that come in a pack, or should I just get a normal sponge and cut it in pieces.
> 
> Tips have you got a picture of this product in action at all


I find a microfibre works best.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

SaaB said:


> Hi
> 
> I just ordered mine a couple of hours ago from Planet Polish £9.84 incuding delivery and discount
> 
> ...


Only takes paypal then, from the site, no card details ?


----------



## W88DY M (Feb 4, 2012)

Iron x is what I use. It brakes down all the baked on brake dust here it is in action








:thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Me worried about my alloys, when my dual mass flywheel on my car is on it's last legs, the revs are flying with no speed pickup, these things happen.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Everyone's been so helpful on this thread, I really appreciate this alot guys, the iron x looks the business in the pictures, W88DY M, looks iron x, then planet seal and shine to go for.

Thank guys for the very useful and fast help :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> Cheers Tips for the help and guidance here, really appreciated, I've looked at the website, is it worth while buying the 8 sponges that come in a pack, or should I just get a normal sponge and cut it in pieces.
> 
> Tips have you got a picture of this product in action at all


They usually throw in one pink applicator sponge with the order, but for the savings made already, I would get the 8-pack applicators, they really help to spread the sealant very thinly onto the alloys, much better than the yellow cell sponge applicators.

Pictures do not do this product any justice - just touch your alloys after application, and watch the brake dust slip off with ease with only a tickle of car shampoo.


----------



## SaaB (Mar 29, 2012)

Trip tdi said:


> Only takes paypal then, from the site, no card details ?


I went through the process twice incase i missed it but took me to the checkout with Paypal and no usual Credit card images,luckily i had paypal anyway although dont really use it

maybe try yourself and see if you get a card option, then i really did miss it


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

SaaB said:


> I went through the process twice incase i missed it but took me to the checkout with Paypal and no usual Credit card images,luckily i had paypal anyway although dont really use it
> 
> maybe try yourself and see if you get a card option, then i really did miss it


I have not got a paypal account, I can sign up, sorry to ask guys, hows the best way to sign up for paypal; never used this feature.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> Only takes paypal then, from the site, no card details ?


Trip - according to their FAQ "Planet Polish accepts numerous payment methods via a secure website. Some of the methods accepted are MasterCard, Visa, American Express, Discover, PayPal and eChecks via PayPal"

Contact the sales bods at [email protected], and they will help you with non paypal transactions.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> I have not got a paypal account, I can sign up, sorry to ask guys, hows the best way to sign up for paypal; never used this feature.


Go to the PayPal website and click on the sign up button and fill in the form.

You will never need to fill in your credit/debit card and postal address details Ad nauseam on the interwebs again - and every transaction is covered by PayPal Free protection in the unlikely event that an item doesn't arrive or isn't what you expected.

Finally, PayPal is wholly owned by eBay - so it's safe as houses - electronic ones!

Hope that helps.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks Tips, you have been very helpful, you know the system :thumb:

I can always follow you well on here, you never let me down


----------



## Schodoodles (Jan 20, 2012)

Tips said:


> They usually throw in one pink applicator sponge with the order, but for the savings made already, I would get the 8-pack applicators, they really help to spread the sealant very thinly onto the alloys, much better than the yellow cell sponge applicators.
> 
> Pictures do not do this product any justice - just touch your alloys after application, and watch the brake dust slip off with ease with only a tickle of car shampoo.


I washed my alloys on Friday while they were off when looking at my ABS sensors. I'd already had them off bar one for a full clean and then seal with the planet polish stuff and was amazed the dirt seemed to just wipe off the alloys already sealed when giving them a quick wash before putting each one back. Brilliant stuff for the price!

I found giving the tyre walls a scrub with APC helped stop getting dirt on the sponge during application when getting the edge of the alloys.


----------



## SaaB (Mar 29, 2012)

Trip tdi said:


> I have not got a paypal account, I can sign up, sorry to ask guys, hows the best way to sign up for paypal; never used this feature.


Hi

Its been ages since i logged in to mine, but basically sign up with your usual
personal details, that creates your account, then you will register your card details with them and the email address and bank details etc.

cant remember exactly what else, hopefully easy
once created you can then log in and manage it like add alternate addresses 
for work etc

https://www.paypal.co.uk/uk


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Try two coats next time for 5+ months protection, great advice about cleaning tyrewalls with APC. :thumb:

Here's another Tip from the Tipmeister General:- 

Spray the sponge applicator with Gtechniq I1 (or any other water repellant product) and future applications of Planet Polish or any wax/sealant product for that matter will not absorb into the sponge. 

Voila! All of the the product on all of the car!

Hoo ha.


----------



## SaaB (Mar 29, 2012)

Tips said:


> Go to the PayPal website and click on the sign up button and fill in the form.
> 
> You will never need to fill in your credit/debit card and postal address details Ad nauseam on the interwebs again - and every transaction is covered by PayPal Free protection in the unlikely event that an item doesn't arrive or isn't what you expected.
> 
> ...


Numerous Secure Payment Methods
Planet Polish accepts numerous payment methods via a secure website. Some of the methods accepted are MasterCard, Visa, American Express, Discover, PayPal and eChecks via PayPal

just looked on website and found above so dont know why i could not see option for Debit/Credit payment


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

SaaB said:


> Numerous Secure Payment Methods
> Planet Polish accepts numerous payment methods via a secure website. Some of the methods accepted are MasterCard, Visa, American Express, Discover, PayPal and eChecks via PayPal
> 
> just looked on website and found above so dont know why i could not see option for Debit/Credit payment


If you create a customer profile with Planet Polish all the other payment options are available :thumb:


----------



## SaaB (Mar 29, 2012)

Tips said:


> If you create a customer profile with Planet Polish all the other payment options are available :thumb:


Thankyou:thumb:

As you say paypal is safe, should use it more as all your details are stored for you.


----------



## Schodoodles (Jan 20, 2012)

Tips said:


> Try two coats next time for 5+ months protection, great advice about cleaning tyrewalls with APC. :thumb:
> 
> Here's another Tip from the Tipmeister General:-
> 
> ...


Tipmeister General Indeed - read a lot of your posts on here when researching products/techniques mate and always helpful! :thumb:

Nice idea with the sponge - might helps stop some crud sticking to it as well which it always seems to find despite the APC scrub. Though I may stick to 1 coat as it allows me to give the arches a proper clean at the same time, plus I'm a mad sod who enjoys it anyway! :lol:


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tips said:


> They usually throw in one pink applicator sponge with the order, but for the savings made already, I would get the 8-pack applicators, they really help to spread the sealant very thinly onto the alloys, much better than the yellow cell sponge applicators.
> 
> Pictures do not do this product any justice - just touch your alloys after application, and watch the brake dust slip off with ease with only a tickle of car shampoo.


I found the applicators soaked up the product and wasted it.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

bero1306 said:


> I found the applicators soaked up the product and wasted it.


I must admit, all my applicators are treated with Gtechniq I1 to avoid this problem in the first place.


----------



## iamrichard123 (Apr 29, 2012)

thanks tips just ordered some off this stuff off your advice.used that code too id all so like to say i do tend to take your advice when i see information giving on these forums by you and aint let me down yet


----------



## vaughn1 (Sep 11, 2007)

Just ordered a bottle on your reccomendation tips, hope its good


----------

